# Hi everyone! Trying for #3 with secondary infertility



## PaulaR

Hi everyone. We are trying for baby 3. I am
So nervous I won't be able to get/stay pregnant. With my 1st I was 26 yrs old and had no issues getting pregnant- got preggo first try! At 27 I got pregnant again on my second month of trying but lost it at 5.5 weeks and then got pregnant again 6 months later and lost it at 5 weeks so I went to a fertility speclist although my OB says miscarriages at 5 weeks are very very normal. He gave me a bunch of tests and evidently I have a clotting disorder and a low egg reserve. He gave me clomid and progesterone and on the third try he saw the clomid made my mucus hostile so he gave me iui and I got pregnant and had my son at 29. I am now 33 and I'm my 2ww for number 3. The low egg reserve freaks me out!! I am not sure if I'm really secondary infertile or the specialist just wanted to get $$. Anyway, that's my story!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

Hopefully you will get lots of helpful information and advice in the secondary-infertility section here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/secondary-infertility/

Best of luck on your journey :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

As Bev mentioned we have a secondary TTC board but we also have a LTTTC and assisted conception forum. 

Wishing you luck on TTC #3

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

